# What size to grow cory juvie/fry to before rehoming



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

As some of you may have seen, a few weeks ago my peppered corydoras spawned and I'm enjoying raising them. What I want to know is what size I should let them get to before I let them go. I want to plan ahead to have adequate tank space to grow them out.


----------

